# Who is this



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Its old but he makes rasheed look like a saint

http://www.dataflo.net/~mpurintun/videos/italian_basketball_punch.mpeg


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I found it 1 or 2 years ago with kazaa.

However this video is not from Italy ... it seems come from Portugal.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Nasty. I vaguely recall seeing that somewhere before.

... and the game was in Uraguay, the man says that at the beginning.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

I heard that he's from argentina? I also like to know who he is... he did take the wrong career though... It's like a new mike tyson.
Damn how would that ref be now.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I thought it was kinda funny how everyone was fanning him at the end of the clip.


----------

